# DKU-5 cable and USB-serial controlller



## anilmail17 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello evrybody 
            i had recently purchased a DKU-5 cable for nokia 3220 and when i cplugeed in the cable after installing the driver from the CD i was asked for the drivers of USB-serial Controller and i can't found the driver for USB-serial controller in the CD. Plz help me and tell me now how to connect my mob with my PC and where can i found the complete driver for DKu-5 cable


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2005)

did u install PC Suite or did u install the DKU-5 driver??? the driver is separate frm the PC Suite....

hopefully this link will help u:
*www.nokia-asia.com/nokia/0,,64405,00.html


----------

